# Left Spain in 2019 Still getting taxed. How to de-register remotely



## emk2z (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks to anyone who can help me. I was working in Spain as an employee between 2017 and 2019. Then I quit my job only to move to Germany. I didn't do any office registrations etc. while leaving. Now I'm still getting taxed and I realized I should somehow de-register myself. I tried talking to the Spanish consulate which didn't help at all. I'd appreciate any tips about what I could do to deregister myself. Note: I'm not in Spain anymore and not keen on flying there just to deregister if possible.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think you need to download and fill out modelo 16 ( not entirely sure- someone will correct) and send to hacienda. In mean time as long as you can prove when you left etc you won't have to pay any tax. It is not a huge problem provided you weren't over the 183 days in Spain as then they could want tax for the remaining six months.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Surely the OP is only being taxed if he/she has an income coming from Spain which hacienda can make deductions from? I can't see how hacienda can otherwise "tax" a person outside of Spain without that person voluntarily completing non-resident tax returns.
I think we need more info on what "still being taxed" means.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Surely the OP is only being taxed if he/she has an income coming from Spain which hacienda can make deductions from? I can't see how hacienda can otherwise "tax" a person outside of Spain without that person voluntarily completing non-resident tax returns.
> I think we need more info on what "still being taxed" means.


Good point! 

Unless employed by a company in Spain, one has to self-declare income.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Could mean that they have been sent a letter by Hacienda questioning why they havent submitted a tax declaration for 2019 and that the authorities have contacted their bank and want to know what each monthly deposit is?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Nil by the sounds of it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cliff hanger. Waiting for more information from the OP!!


----------

